# Re: [EVDL] GE EV10 manual



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] GE EV10 manual*

Rod,

This is a great resource. Would you be able to print them all to a single
PDF? If you do not have a pdf creator, there is a pretty good free one. It
is "pdf creator" at source forge. 
http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/ Install that, then print the
files from windows photo viewer, it will allow you to choose all the files
in a folder rather easily. Then the info is in one file.

Nathan.

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/DC--DC-tp21242061p21256982.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] GE EV10 manual*



> On 2 Jan 2009 at 12:07, Nathan Stowe wrote:
> 
> > Would you be able to print them all to a single PDF?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] GE EV10 manual*

Rod's EV-10 SCR DC motor controller manual is now available as a single pdf 
in the EVDL library :

http://evdl.org/lib/

Direct link : http://www.evdl.org/docs/ge_ev10.pdf

It's a hefty 35mb, probably because I used Rod's full-size images without 
resizing or further compression. Ironically, it's too large for me to take 
the time right now to tighten it up. 

Thanks again to Rod for scanning this manual. It's a very useful resource 
and AFAIK isn't widely available.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

